# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Outros... >  Hexabranchus sanguineus

## Julio Macieira

*

*
_Hexabranchus sanguineus  (Spanish Dancer) postura_

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Esta "menina" é uma espongivora...come esponjas como nos indica Ronald L. Shimek no seu guia Marine Invertebrates - pág 345 - ISBN 1-890087-66-1 - que passo a citar




> _Hexabranchus morsomos, Hexabranchus sanguineus_
> *Dancarina espanhola*
> 
> *Tamanho máximo*: Até 61 cm de comprimento.
> *Distribuição Geográfica*: _Hexabranchus sanguineus_, Indo-Pacifico, _{NT:Mar Vermelho}_; _Hexabranchus morsomus_, Caraíbas. 
> *Cubicagem mínima do aquário*: Aquários muito grandes, 0.76 m3 (760L = 200 Galões Americanos) ou maior
> *Iluminação*: Imaterial (não tem significado)
> *Comidas e Alimentação*: Come esponjas vivas
> *Adequabilidade para aquário/aquário de recife*: Predador de esponjas; necessita de comida viva _{NT: por comida viva entende-se esponja viva}_, pode ser venenosa, não deve ser colhida ou comprada.
> *Cuidados em meio doméstico*:As dançarinas espanholas são nudibrânquios vermelho vivo grandes, capazes de nadar na coluna de água. A espécie do Indo-Pacífico é o nudibrânquio mais comprido, atingindo mais de 60cm. Têm seis brânquias retracteis e um grande bordo tipo aba no pé, que lhes proporciona a capacidade de nadar. A sua coloração vermelha e comportamento não escondido, são sinais prováveis de que são tóxicas (vermelhos e laranjas são cores comuns em outros nudibrânquios comedores de esponjas). Embora isto não tenha sido investigado, há uma boa razão para concluir que são nocivos. Embora possam dar-se bem em condições normais de recife, não se consegue oferecer uma fonte de alimento vivo suficiente e morrerão à fome em meio doméstico




Talvez se possa alimentar com _Hymeniacidon sanguinea_ e _Halichodria paniceia_, no entanto tal terá de ser verificado e mesmo que seja aceite pode não ser suficiente e mesmo que o seja, implica uma recolha dessas esponjas muito frequentemente o que para muitas pessoas não é opção e para outras mesmo que o fosse, o facto de não viverem próximo dos locais na nossa costa onde a esponja é recolhida como eu de resto o faço para _Zanclus_, _Pygoplites_ etc...afasta a possibilidade de manter estes animais elegantes, bonitos e grandes.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Eduardo Flor

Boas
Estava a pensar colocar uma no meu aqua este fim, de semana,mas depois desta leitura ,já n tenho duvidas que não,ou alguem tem alguma inofensiva?
é que bonita é ela e espaço no meu aquario teria de certeza
Um abraço
Eduardo Flor

----------

